
Is an adversarial justice system compatible with good science? - rectang
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/08/07/is-an-adversarial-justice-system-compatible-with-good-science
======
rectang
Our court system produces wildly different outcomes for rich and poor
defendants in part thanks to its susceptibility to charlatans: wealthy
defendants can hire not only crack lawyers, but highly charismatic "experts"
who can appear persuasive no matter how tenuous or even bogus their reasoning.

